# Hi All



## Rilla (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Not a TT owner but in the Audi club. Just met a few of your members over here in the Isle of Man on the weekend jaunt lol. Posted some pics of them in the meet forum.

This is my toy:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum,


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome, nice motor!


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome looks great car


----------

